
Show HN: Decision Jam – make better decisions quickly with your team - daveove
https://decisionjam.com/landing.html
======
daveove
This is inspired by the GV Design Sprint - Jake Knapp
[https://twitter.com/jakek](https://twitter.com/jakek) & Decision Jam -
AJ&Smart [https://www.youtube.com/ajsmart](https://www.youtube.com/ajsmart)
and is a simple tool designed to help teams crowdsource ideas and make better
decisions.

Feedback and feature requests are welcome.

